# ATV on Matagorda Beach?



## haynie cat 21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys i have a Polaris Ranger, is it allowed on the beach? I know dunes are protected, would just like to take kids for a ride down the beach. thanks.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

NOPE...tickets very available for ATV's on that beach


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

haynie cat 21 said:


> Guys i have a Polaris Ranger, is it allowed on the beach? I know dunes are protected, would just like to take kids for a ride down the beach. thanks.


rangers, golf carts, etc.... are allowed IF you display the orange "triangle" in the front and back which states a slow moving vehicle, we ride em' around town., 4 wheelers NO!


----------



## haynie cat 21 (Sep 25, 2008)

so with the slow moving signs does it make them legal, or do the cops just let them slide as long as you'[re not acting stupid. thanks.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

haynie cat 21 said:


> so with the slow moving signs does it make them legal, or do the cops just let them slide as long as you'[re not acting stupid. thanks.


a little of both..........:dance:


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Here are the Laws on golf carts, atv & utv/rov vehicles*

Mango, 

You may want to read the regs below.... 

Evidently local LEO's are just not enforcing the law...

:texasflag
*Texas Department of Motor Vehicles

ATVs and Golf Carts*

Low-Speed Vehicles (LSVs), also known as Neighborhood Electric Vehicles (NEVs), and golf carts are regulated by state and federal laws. Registered, titled and insured NEVs may be legally driven at a maximum speed of 35 mph on public roads with a posted speed limit of 45 mph or less, unless a city or county ordinance prohibits their operation.

*Effective September 1, 2009, golf carts can no longer be titled or registered. Registrations issued to golf carts prior to September 1, 2009, will remain valid until expiration but will not be renewed at expiration.* Titles issued prior to September 1, 2009, will not be required to be returned to the department. The one exception to this rule is Grayson County where citizens can purchase "golf cart" license plates.
For Driver License requirements to operate any of these vehicles, contact your local law enforcement agency.

What are the rules regarding Low-Speed and Neighborhood Electric Vehicles? A vehicle is classified as an LSV or NEV if it has: 









a normal maximum speed of 20-25 mph (LSV) or 20-35 mph (NEV),
seat belts,
head and tail lights,
a windshield,
a parking brake,
turn signals,
rear-view mirrors
brake lights,
reflectors, and
a valid 17-digit Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)
To title and register your LSV or NEV, take the following to your county tax office: 

evidence of ownership, such as a Manufacturer Certificate of Origin or title,
a completed Form VTR 130-U, and
proof of insurance.
What are the rules regarding golf carts? A vehicle is classified as a golf cart if it:









has no less than three wheels,
has a normal maximum speed of between 15-25 mph, and
is manufactured primarily for operation on golf courses.
TxDOT does not register or title golf carts.

Registration is not needed to operate your golf cart on a public road. State law allows for use of golf carts with a slow-moving vehicle emblem in the following situations: 

in master planned communities with a uniform set of restrictive covenants in place,
on public or private beaches,
during the daytime and no more than two miles from where the owner usually parks the golf cart and for transportation to or from a golf course, or
to cross intersections, including a road or street that has a posted speed limit of more than 35 miles per hour.
A city can pass a local ordinance allowing for use of golf carts on additional roads. The road must be within the boundaries of the city and with a speed limit of 35 mph or lower.

In these cases, the golf cart must be insured and have the following minimum equipment: 

headlamps,
tail lamps,
reflectors,
parking brake,
mirrors, and
a slow-moving vehicle emblem.
The state, a county, or a city may prohibit golf cart operation on all or part of a public road in the interest of safety.

*Note: *An exception for Grayson County allows for the issuance of Golf Cart License Plates. Grayson County golf cart owners must take the following to their county tax office to purchase golf cart license plates: 

Evidence of ownership, such as a Manufacturer Certificate of Origin (MCO), title, bill of sale or invoice.
If your golf cart does not have a valid VIN, one may be assigned from the Dallas regional VTR office.
Completed Form VTR 130-U.
What are the rules regarding All-Terrain Vehicles?

All-Terrain Vehicles (ATVs) are regulated by state and federal laws. A vehicle is classified as an ATV if it: 

has a saddle seat,
has three or more wheels,
is designed for off-highway use, and
is not designed by the manufacturer for farm or lawn care.
ATVs may not be driven on public roads unless the driver is: 

a farmer or a rancher traveling no more than 25 miles,
a public utility worker, or
a law enforcement officer.
ATVs driven on a public road must have a triangular orange flag on top of an eight-foot pole attached to the back of it.

To be operated on public property, ATVs must have: 

a brake system,
a muffler system,
a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
head and tail light, and
an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.
For further details on ATV operation on public land in Texas, visit the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department Off Highway Vehicle Program or call (512) 389-8917.

What are the rules regarding Utility Type Vehicles or Recreational Off-Highway Vehicles? Effective September 1, 2009, utility-type vehicles (UTVs) are defined as Recreational Off-Highway Vehicles (ROVs), which are generally used for maintenance, hunting or recreation. They are required to be titled but may not be driven on public roads. A ROV is a motor vehicle that is equipped with:









a non-straddle seat for the use of the rider (and passenger),
is designed to propel itself with four or more tires in contact with the ground,
is designed by the manufacturer for off-highway use and
is not designed by the manufacturer for farm or lawn care.
ROVs may not be driven on public roads unless the: 

vehicle is owned by a state, county or municipality and operated on a public beach or highway to maintain public safety and welfare,
driver is a farmer or a rancher traveling no more than 25 miles,
driver is a public utility worker, or
driver is a law enforcement officer.
To be operated on public property, ROVs must have: 

a brake system,
a muffler system,
a United States Forest Service qualified spark arrester,
head and tail light, and
an Off Highway Vehicle decal issued by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department.
For further details on ATV operation on public land in Texas, visit the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department Off Highway Vehicle Program or call (512) 389-8917.

You folks may be in shock due to the new State of Texas regs regarding golf carts... *Mules, Gators etc have never been allowed to be licensed.
*
Supergas


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The way I read it, if you have a OHV permit and are a farmer or rancher you may drive it on the hiway a short distance of 25 miles or less. SO whos to say the driver is a farmer or rancher, reason being is my dads was bought to be used in farming along with the farm exemption and I guess being he's the owners agent for several thousand acres, he could be considered a rancher also ?? He has been driving his Ranger down the side of the rd to the property he watches, which is ilegal as described to me after being stopped by a GW...WW


----------

